# model 60 VS 10/22



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

if you had to pick one for small game hunting what would you go with?

ruger 10/22 or the marlin model 60?

why?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

ruger, marlins seemed to be more high maintnence to me, you can get more attachments for the ruger.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Either, if you can find a deal on it. Otherwise, the only differences I can see are that the model 60 is pretty solidly made, although the mechanism needs a little more maintaining since it is a closed system, and the Ruger is more customizable, you can get virtually anything you want for it; triggers, barrels, stocks, 50-round mags, you name it...

Other than that, whatever feels better on your shoulder is what you should get.

Have fun with whatever you wind up getting.

Good luck.

:sniper:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well i have both but the ejector pin on my 60 is worn i herd it was cheaper to buy a new 60...but the sientamental value...ive never hunted with either


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I have both and either will do a good job. Nice thing about the Mod. 60 is the tube magazine. The nice thing about the Ruger is that it's just plain handy and fun too shoot.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

I own a Marlin Model 60 that I have had since new about 20 years ago. Absolutely outstanding gun. I have never once cleaned it. I have shot thousands upon thousands of the cheapest target grade ammo through it and have never had a problem. I put a 3-9X40 Tasco scope on it years ago and have never had to readjust it. AWESOME weapon! I have never owned another gun as reliable as this one.

I have heard great things about the Ruger 10/22. I own a Ruger MK III 22/45 in Stainless with a bull barrel. Another awesome weapon.

I don't think you could go wrong with either one! Pick whichever one you think will suit your needs best. I picked the Marlin at the time because as I recall it was the lightest of all of the .22's that I looked at. Since I was a kid when I bought it, I was literally hunting every day and carrying it for miles so the weight was a big factor for me. My buddy had a Nylon 66 that was a little lighter than my Marlin, but it was not nearly as accurate.


----------

